# Cam



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

not sure what to do or what to get or what i need! and i dont want want to mess with a converter. this is the cam package i was looking at.
GM Camshafts - Performance EFI Tuning / EFI Dyno Tuning Experts - Elk River, Minnesota - Midwest Region


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

no opinions:confused


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

I like this one. You get the power and the rumble and it's streetable. Good match for a stock bottom...My .02...

*Stage 1 cam for engines with stock cylinder heads: 224/232-112 .609/.541" lift Camshaft for stock displacement LS1 / LS2 / LS6 engines with stock...*


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

ok never mind i am a dummy 

should i upgrade any thing else i am just all new to going into the engine!


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

REDGTO89 said:


> ok never mind i am a dummy (No you are not)should i upgrade any thing else i am just all new to going into the engine!


Hey man, that's how we learn...I would install the cam at the same time you install the LT's and then a professional tune... You will be blown away by the difference...:cool


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

i have herd that you should instal a converter, springs and other stuff like that?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Changing the springs is a must with those cams. The convertor will give you a better lauch.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

REDGTO89 said:


> i have herd that you should instal a converter springs and other stuff like that?


Converter springs? Not following you on this one...:confused


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

opps forgot the , valve springs

so when changing cam i need to upgrade valve springs. anything else?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

REDGTO89 said:


> opps forgot the , valve springs


Gotcha...IMO you should not just get a cam only, get the entire package.
(Cam, dual valve springs, titanium retainers, chromoly pushhrods) 
There are others on this forum that know way more than me and hopefully they will post-up if I have missed something.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

I found another kit they sell..GM Valvetrain - Performance EFI Tuning / EFI Dyno Tuning Experts - Elk River, Minnesota - Midwest Region


Do you guys think i should go some were else and buy it and have them install?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

You should go off with the whole package give that shop a call and the would help you out. They would tell you which one is better for your car with the mods you got already. Good luck.

My opinoin call Texas-Speed they helped me out.


----------



## Knelson (Jan 16, 2009)

If you are considering going into you ls1 trust me do not go into it blind. spend a little cash and get a subcription to alldata you be glad you did it is like have a complete factory service manual with all the TSb that relate to your ride you will find step by step instructions on how do do just about anything on your car I have been working on cars for years and you can never be too informed. Goodluck


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i have the same answer for everyone that asks this question. get a hold of Ed Curtis at Flowtech Induction. he custom grinds cam shafts from comp cam blanks for a lot of the speed shops that then rename his grinds as their own. he knows LS engines as well as anybody in the country. it takes a few days to work thru his system with him getting back to you and all but this is how it works. you fill out a form specifying your car and goals. he gets back to you with his recommendations of what fits the criteria and after ordering you get a complete package with everything you need for that cam. he uses the best parts and as i said his knowledge is top notch. it's a lot better asking someone like him than a bunch of us jockeys on the internet that tend to like what we have with little experience of other options. i know i love my Street Sweeper HT and he does recommend that to a lot of us GTO guys. we have heavy cars and a cam that has a lot of low end torque will spank a cam that makes a high RPM peaky number. my 2 cents. i'm not an expert but i play one on the internet  
my car with cam


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

REDGTO89 said:


> ok never mind i am a dummy
> 
> should i upgrade any thing else i am just all new to going into the engine!


If you install a cam. A torque Convertor will be a MUST with a A/4 trans. 
The 1st shop I used [ won't mention their name ] installed my cam and NEVER told me I needed a Torque converter to go with it. The day I picked up my car, it felt like I lost a ton of HP from Idle till around 3000 RPMs . They could not even tune the car correctly. 
Needless to say, I was pissed off with them and found another shop FAST


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> i have the same answer for everyone that asks this question. get a hold of Ed Curtis at Flowtech Induction. he custom grinds cam shafts from comp cam blanks for a lot of the speed shops that then rename his grinds as their own. he knows LS engines as well as anybody in the country. it takes a few days to work thru his system with him getting back to you and all but this is how it works. you fill out a form specifying your car and goals. he gets back to you with his recommendations of what fits the criteria and after ordering you get a complete package with everything you need for that cam. he uses the best parts and as i said his knowledge is top notch. it's a lot better asking someone like him than a bunch of us jockeys on the internet that tend to like what we have with little experience of other options. i know i love my Street Sweeper HT and he does recommend that to a lot of us GTO guys. we have heavy cars and a cam that has a lot of low end torque will spank a cam that makes a high RPM peaky number. my 2 cents. i'm not an expert but i play one on the internet
> my car with cam



:agree EDC IS A CAM GURU. I wish I knew of him before mine was installed


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Cams by Vengeance Racing*

Vengeance makes some great cames along with the necessary hardware to make it all work together....Their VRX3 cams come in different grinds to suite your needs. Doing the whole valve train package is the way to go...call Ron at Vengeance in Cumming, Ga.
kicks06




REDGTO89 said:


> not sure what to do or what to get or what i need! and i dont want want to mess with a converter. this is the cam package i was looking at.
> GM Camshafts - Performance EFI Tuning / EFI Dyno Tuning Experts - Elk River, Minnesota - Midwest Region


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

kicks06 said:


> Vengeance makes some great cames along with the necessary hardware to make it all work together....Their VRX3 cams come in different grinds to suite your needs. Doing the whole valve train package is the way to go...call Ron at Vengeance in Cumming, Ga.
> kicks06


 I agree. And no stall required for the VRX3. As per my signature.


----------

